
Tech giant up for sale must be saved for Britain (ARM) - kiyanwang
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/09/this-tech-giant-up-for-sale-is-a-homegrown-miracle-it-must-be-saved-for-britain
======
rvz
When it comes to technology, The UK loves selling their own businesses rather
than selling goods and growing into large tech companies these days. Just look
at Imagination Technologies which was sold to a chinese private equity firm
[0] and Apple is now producing their own graphics chips. Brexit just made the
price tag cheaper for them and Softbank.

ARM is beyond saving at this point when NVIDIA and other companies may be
bidding for it. What a lost opportunity for the state of UK technology
companies even when they keep comparing it to the crown jewels being sold off.
[1]

[0]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41369376](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41369376)

[1]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53637463](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53637463)

------
cmacleod4
I posted this yesterday also -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24098096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24098096)

